# Frage zu Einloggen/Ausloggen - Features



## Millman (19. Aug 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätte eine Frage, unzwar baue ich gerade an einer Community-Plattform, mit Java EE6.

Wenn man sich dort eingeloggt hat, sollen in meiner oberen Leiste die hutputlinks zum "Registrieren" und "Einloggen" verschwinden und dafür nur noch "Ausloggen" angezeigt werden.

Könnt ihr mir hierzu ein bestimmtes Vorgehen oder Framework raten, oder soll ich einfach nur in einer MB eine Flag setzen und je nachdem die hutputlinks rendern lassen bzw. nicht rendern lassen?

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## XHelp (19. Aug 2010)

Ich würde dir raten erst gar nicht anfangen ein CMS aus dem Ärmel zu schütteln. Da gibt es eine ganze Menge ausgereifter Lösungen, die man verwenden könnte. Und da steckt nicht umsonst jahrelange Entwicklung dahinter.
Was ist denn "MB"?

Ein Framework für Einloggen-Links gibt es wohl nicht. Aber darüber hinaus gibt es jede Menge ansätze. Entweder machst du generell 2 Leisten für Gäste und Mitglieder, oder veränderst nur Teile eines gemeinsames Menüs oder  ähnliches.

Aber wie gesagt, überlege dir den Sinn vorher ganz gut.


----------



## Millman (19. Aug 2010)

XHelp hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde dir raten erst gar nicht anfangen ein CMS aus dem Ärmel zu schütteln. Da gibt es eine ganze Menge ausgereifter Lösungen, die man verwenden könnte. Und da steckt nicht umsonst jahrelange Entwicklung dahinter.
> Was ist denn "MB"?
> 
> Ein Framework für Einloggen-Links gibt es wohl nicht. Aber darüber hinaus gibt es jede Menge ansätze. Entweder machst du generell 2 Leisten für Gäste und Mitglieder, oder veränderst nur Teile eines gemeinsames Menüs oder  ähnliches.
> ...



Hmm hast du vll einen Link zu einem Tutorial oder so, wie man das mit den zwei Leisten am besten mit JSF 2.0 verwirklicht? Bei google weiß ich momentan nicht genau, unter welchem Oberbegriff ich suchen sollte.

Und MB ist eine Managed Bean.


----------



## JanHH (21. Aug 2010)

Hm Du brauchst halt eine Session-Bean in der der eingeloggte User, sofern ein User eingeloggt ist, gespeichert ist, und entsprechend die h:commandLinks (NICHT output-Links..) mit rendered=#{meineBean.loggedin} konditional darstellen.

Bei seam ist so eine Komponente standardmässig integriert, heisst "identity"..

Und wenn man schon sowas programmiert, sollte man vielleicht auch gleich eine Rollenverwaltung mit berücksichtigen. Bei seam kann man dem identity-Objekt einfach Rollen als Strings hinzufügen, und mit identity.hasRole(<Rolle>) abfragen. Aber auch wenn man nicht mit seam arbeitet, ist so eine Funktionalität ziemlich einfach selber gebaut.


An sich keine sehr komplizierte Aufgabenstellung.


----------



## Millman (21. Aug 2010)

JanHH hat gesagt.:


> Hm Du brauchst halt eine Session-Bean in der der eingeloggte User, sofern ein User eingeloggt ist, gespeichert ist, und entsprechend die h:commandLinks (NICHT output-Links..) mit rendered=#{meineBean.loggedin} konditional darstellen.
> 
> Bei seam ist so eine Komponente standardmässig integriert, heisst "identity"..
> 
> ...



Super vielen Dank!


----------

